# ok im starting to get really insecure...i have a question



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

ok im really starting to get mad cuz imposting fotds on myspace groups and on both of my fotds everyone says ohh u need more blush and colored lips...im like but you dont understand i dont like colored lips on me cuz i always do dark smokey eyes n then more blush like everyone else says would just be way too much goin on ya know? i was always told focus on one thing eyes lips OR cheeks not everything all at one....it almost made me wanna cry maybe im just too sensetive with everything that is goin on in my life....surgery soon...grr im startin to tear up now! grr....but anyways its prolly just me bein overly sensitive so i told them i wouldnt post another fotd....but you guys r so sweet about everything yall arent rude,unlike them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i guess im just sad lol cuz i do wear dark blush well not dark but u know what im sayin it has a lot of pigment also,i guess its just the flash....ne ways sorry to bore you guys carry on now  :|


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 26, 2005)

aw dont worry they dont even know what they are talking about! I do the same thing smokey eyes nude lips and not a lot of blush I just use shimmer on my cheeks to give me a glow, but no color.  You know what you are doing I dont find anything wrong with your MU.  I like the look and I always do the smokey eye nude lips look.  I think your MU is pretty seriously.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

aww thank you chick you make me feel better! seriously thanks


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

lol i didnt even put my question i was so caught up.....my question was do you girls think its that bad?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 26, 2005)

I think you're FOTDs are very nice.  And I think that they are fine the way that they are.  I get sensitive when people critique my makeup as well.  But the people who do the most critiquing (prob spelled that wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) are the people with the least amount of actual talent to do it themselves.  Don't feel bad.  You don't need color on your lips and you don't need more blush.  It's always nice to do a smokey eye with a nude lip or wear blush that really accents your cheeks but like you said, you can't do it all.  I try to focus on one thing as well - for the most part.  People are entitled to their opinions but if you are happy with it the way you look then keep doing what you're doing and be proud because you're beautiful and so is your makeup!


----------



## Isis (Dec 26, 2005)

Personally I love a strong eye, pale face, and pale/nude-ish lips. I always love seeing your FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriouslly, does't it matter so much what others think that you honestlly don't even know _personally_ or they you?? Do what you like! It's all about you babe, keep posting them!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks guys i just thought i was being to sensetive cuz every single time i go some where everyone always likes my make up n says i should go into doin make up but im more of a hair person so its kinda weird hearin ppl dont really like it and i do notice the ppl who say things like that d not have room to talk but to me their make up look like poops lol i really dont think ima go back to the myspace groups cuz i like you guys better and i learn more from you guys and yall have waaaaay better ideas and techniques is that how u spell it lol i dunno ne ways but thanks gurls!


----------



## libra14 (Dec 26, 2005)

I actually began using my bare venus l/s after seeing your fotds. I liked your smoky eye/nude lip so much that I got my bare venus out of my swap pile. And here you thought people didn't like your look? Crazy. not only are you beautiful, but your application and choice of colors are quite lovely.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 26, 2005)

don't woory about what everyone says abut your makeup, your the one wearing it. Your fotds are really pretty and i love the combos you do, alot of people tend to say you need more this or less that because its to thier prefrence, maybe they liek looking liek clowns or liek they are barely made up. makeup is an art in which you can choose to interpret any way...your way. Keep doing what makes you happy sweetie!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks yall make up is my art and everyone sees art differently it just never popped in my head that way until now but thank you! and thats awesome you kept bare venus cuz of my fotd im glad i had that effect! thats awesome,i love you guys!


----------



## user3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Do what YOU like!! Trying to make other people happy will never work when it comes to makeup unless it is something you like. I just to your myspace and I don't see anything wrong with your makeup. People always tell me I should wear berry colored lips and I hate to wear strong colors on my lips. Do what makes you happy and I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to those that don't like it!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Do what YOU like!! Trying to make other people happy will never work when it comes to makeup unless it is something you like. I just to your myspace and I don't see anything wrong with your makeup. People always tell me I should wear berry colored lips and I hate to wear strong colors on my lips. Do what makes you happy and I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to those that don't like it!_

 
haha awesome,grr by brother got me hooked on saying awesome...yeah strong colors on the lips are good for other but not myself i feel i dont think i can get away with it and im always scared ima give a big smile and have l/s on my teeth! lol so scary but i love the way you do your lips there always so perdyfull


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 26, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it.. you look great! Wear what your comfortable with and all is well. You can't please everyone, but they were wrong to go out of the way to rudely criticize you. The camera picks up colors differently sometimes too, so you may look perfect in real life, but on camera you won't be able to see the colors.  I find this especially true with blushes. On camera I put more blush on..sometimes it looks a bit ridiculous IRL, but it shows up more on camera..
Don't let anyone get you down. I know the holidays are a rough time for everyone it seems.  Just remember to have fun


----------



## kimmy (Dec 26, 2005)

most of the makeup groups on myspace are like that. they're full of a whole bunch of people who think they're so amazing, but um...no. 

alot of them don't understand that it's not how much makeup you pack on your face, it's about how comfortable you feel in what you put on. 

personally, i've seen your fotd's and girl, let me tell you something: you're gorgeous and your makeup is always beautiful.

so screw them. do what you like ;]


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 27, 2005)

I love  a dramatic eye with nude lips.  You know what looks best on you...


----------



## Estellea (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd like to say what else would you expect from myspace really.. I think the real opinions you should listen to are on here. 
You know what you want to do with your make up; you know what's best!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 27, 2005)

i agree with you estellea but i guess i learner the "hard" way...dont think ill be posting on myspace again only here


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_ok im really starting to get mad cuz imposting fotds on myspace groups and on both of my fotds everyone says ohh u need more blush and colored lips...im like but you dont understand i dont like colored lips on me cuz i always do dark smokey eyes n then more blush like everyone else says would just be way too much goin on ya know? i was always told focus on one thing eyes lips OR cheeks not everything all at one....it almost made me wanna cry maybe im just too sensetive with everything that is goin on in my life....surgery soon...grr im startin to tear up now! grr....but anyways its prolly just me bein overly sensitive so i told them i wouldnt post another fotd....but you guys r so sweet about everything yall arent rude,unlike them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i guess im just sad lol cuz i do wear dark blush well not dark but u know what im sayin it has a lot of pigment also,i guess its just the flash....ne ways sorry to bore you guys carry on now  :|_

 
Aaaw, I'm so sorry to hear that. They must be on crack or they're just jealous. Your FOTD here was gorgeous! I was told not to do dark eyes/cheeks/lips all at once too. I mean, we don't want to look drag-queenish! If i do smoky eyes, I never wear dark lips. Your so right. What meanies. I cant believe anyone would actually critisize your pics! Your so pretty. I wouldnt let it bother you at all! I know we'd all love to see more looks that you do! I'm so sorry. people on myspace can be soo stupid. 

*Hugs*


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 27, 2005)

yes they can be VERY stupid lol i posted another thing i got mad at here again it was super duper long but.....ok dont wanna get into it haha but anyways thank you very much girl,i really appreciate it your a sweet heart


----------



## orodwen (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Do what YOU like!!<snippity-snip>Do what makes you happy and I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to those that don't like it!_

 
HEAR HEAR!!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 27, 2005)

i love nude lips....i think they look great on you


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 29, 2006)

oh sweetie! screw them. i love your looks... you are beautiful and you know what you love on you... i went like 4 years without wearing blush... and i still dont wear lipstick... 

you are gorgeous


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 29, 2006)

*I am positive* *t**hey are just jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Bianca (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't worry, you are very gorgeous! I always like your fotd's and kind of look up to them  I still have a lot to learn haha


----------



## amoona (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a little late to comment but I've noticed that the girls in the myspace groups are really mean and vicious. They always try to find something to insult on someone's FOTD. It's not even constructive the way they say it. So I say don't worry about them, they're just mean girls who were probably trying to put you down to make themselves feel better. 

I totally rock an all black smokey eye, nude lips and little hint of blush. It's sexy! hehe


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not a fan of nude lips (like match the flesh nude), but I'm sure there are plenty of things I do aesthetically you don't like.

You just have realize that people have different tastes and that if you put up your photo for critiques, people are going to say all sorts of things. Some will be constructive, some won't. You have to decide which comments are useful, even among the constructive ones.


----------

